# NFGSD (56k=Upgrade your internet service already.)



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 12, 2011)

Or "New Fruity Gummy Sharks Day" for the uninitiated.

Woohoo! My fruit gummy sharks finally came!







Hey, what's this shit? These aren't fruity gummy sharks! You tricked me!






But srsly now, I got books.






Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeah, $240 worth of pudding.






Or more like 2264 pages worth of existential woe. That's Remembrance of Things Past by Marcel Proust, alternately known as In Search of Lost Time, which is closer to the original French, "Á la recherche du temps perdu". At seven volumes, it's a whopper. I think I'll have to mentally prepare myself before I start reading it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 12, 2011)

MFW, Proust.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 12, 2011)

Have I mentioned that I am the preeminent Proust scholar in the US?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 13, 2011)

And while it's still relevant...


Edit: 4:30 - Richard Chubb. Hehe.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 13, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> Have I mentioned that I am the preeminent Proust scholar in the US?



That is to say you have heard of him ,and then read a page?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 13, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That is to say you have heard of him ,and then read a page?


It's more than most of them have done.


----------

